# Did anyone else catch the NPR essay by Simon Tolkien?



## pgt (Feb 12, 2003)

*Did anyone else catch the NPR essay by Simon Tolkein?*

It was on yesterday afternoon during 'All Things Considered'. It was by JRRT's grandson Simon(?). He mentioned the movies and how he enjoyed talking w/ his grandfather about the books. But he also mentioned his own recently released book (a plug?) and several times mentioned that he was estranged and essentially excommunicated by his father. I presume his father is the person in control of all Tolkein legal issues, licensing and such.

-T


----------



## Tragick (Feb 12, 2003)

This can be heard with real player or windows media player here: http://discover.npr.org/features/feature.jhtml?wfId=997576

Simon's father is indeed Christopher Tolkien, but I am very curious as to why they are estranged. It sounds like it has something to do with JRR's works or possibly the movies. Anyone have an idea?

-tragick


----------



## aragil (Feb 12, 2003)

The Webmaster here used to have a thread with an article on the estrangement issue, but the thread is no longer available. What I can recall of the article (it is etched in my memory), CT decided to stop talking with Simon after Simon suggested that the Tolkien Estate deal with PJ and the New Line folk working on the movies- perhaps even give the movies the blessing of the Estate. CT will now neither talk to Simon nor Simon's son (CT's grandson). Personally this example of parenthood is rather stomach-turning, but the article was rather skimpy on details, so maybe CT has some defence.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe Simeon is Sauron in disguise!


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't think jokes should be made about this.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 18, 2003)

I make jokes about everything, I'm afraid. I didn't listen to the interview so don't take me too seriously. . .


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 15, 2004)

I saw Simon Tolkien on The Big Read, and he seemed to have a lot of respect for his Grandfather's books, and defended them against accusations that LotR had won the poll because of the films (LotR has consistently won every book poll since its publication).

Father/son estrangement is always terrible. The last verse of the Old Testament says how terrible.


----------

